# Tokyo's Progress Journal



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey guys and gals of MuscleChat.

Thought i'd start a thread of my progress with the intention of:

- Keeping myself motivated

- Maybe just maybe inspiring someone else with my journey (as i've been inspired by the likes of Neil and Plods journal) 

I can't promise to be as diligent with updating it as Neil and Plod, but i will give it a bash.

As a starter for 10 i'll post this montage of my journey from 2011 to present day. I kind of wished i'd taken more regular photos to see the changes more... looks like i became totally camera shy in 2013 as far as any decent body shots are concerned.

I've not got weights recorded for each of the photos unfortunately, but the first pic i was at my heaviest.

I've listed some of my weigh ins that I do have.

25th December 2011 16st, 2lbs [when i was this weight and looking like i did in that first pic, i never though of myself as being fat. i went to the gym and thought i was a bodybuilder! Delusional comes to mind] 

8th September 2013 13st, 8lbs [this was after a 6 week high fat, low carb diet - lost over a stone in 6 weeks - and also said good bye to any muscles i had underneath the chub] 

3rd March 2014 15st, 1lbs [after the high fat low carb I went on what i thought was a bulk... being pretty much uneducated (thinking i deserved cheat days) this led to me gaining a lot of chubb again] :/

20th June 2014 14st, 2lbs [managed to drop this low with dedicated calorie tracking, but still pretty uneducated with eating regimes... tried lots of different things; high protein/low carb; fasting.]

July - Joined MuscleChat

24rd Dec 2014 13st, 8lbs [Got educated and inspired from MC forum. Used Mushy's eating regime and Body Power Up routine... Picked up advice and tips from existing threads and asking questions... ended up in the best shape i've ever been in.]

I know i've still a long way to go. But i'm delighted with the progress i've made. I'm actually feeling that i've started to grasp things with regard to training and diet and have to thank the people on this site for their help in me doing so.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Should also add a special mention to Extreme Nutrition. Since joining the site I've started using some of Extreme's products (Reload, Build & Recover, Extreme Whey) which I feel have helped me on my way. Reload was a definite help; helped me to retain my strength and muscle mass while in a calorie deficit. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done bud

Looking good in latter pics

You've done really well 

Mmmm, keep thinking of the reload myself

Sounds like it's worked well for you


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Plod. 

Yeah it has. Just about to start my next 8 week "cycle" of it. See if I can hold onto my muscle while I drop the calories again to try and shift some more of the stubborn fat that is hanging around my belly. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*25TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2400 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 19% Fats/51% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2431 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/50/30

*WORKOUT*

SHOULDERS AND ABS

BB Military Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 9 x 27kg, 8 x 27kg [-]

Seated DB Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs*, 10 x 7.5kgs* [-]

DB Lateral Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 8 x 7.5kgs*, 7 x 7.5kgs* [-]

Rear Delt Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 9 x 7.5kgs*, 8 x 7.5kgs* [-]

DB Shrugs - [Goal: as above]

10 x 30kgs, 10 x 30kgs*, 8 x 30kgs*, 7 x 30kgs* [-]

Plank & Bodyweight Crunch Superset - [Goal: 3 supersets of 1 minute 20 second planks followed by 15 crunches - crunches @ 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

1,20s/15reps, 1,20s/15reps, 1,15s/15reps [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

This is the end of the 2nd week of the 4 x 8-10 rep range routine.

Still in a calorie deficit so nothing magical happening, just maintaining weights with the odd surprising rep increase every so often

Starting Monday the 29th December i am going to increase calorie intake to Maintenance levels. I've been on a calorie deficit since March this year, which is i'm pretty sure is too long to be beneficial. The weight loss has been slow and steady, with the better results coming from July onward when i started using Mushy's higher carb diet (http://www.musclechat.co.uk/f105/high-protein-low-carb-diets-poor-fit-natural-bodybuilder-part-2-a-36361/), but i feel i might be plateauing a wee bit with my body getting used to the lower calories (slowing metabolism possibly). I'm reluctant to drop the calories again as I'm finding myself getting super hungry (especially on the lower calorie non training days) to the point that i've switched a number of my meals to a porridge oats, milk and casein protein blend to keep me fuller for longer.

Watch this space.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Well done on your achievements the pics speak for themselves.

Was going to mention ,just what you said last phrase.

I wouldn't go calorie deficit now judging by your lean'ness or you may just stick and become tired.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*26TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2400 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 19% Fats/51% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2542 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 21/49/30

*WORKOUT*

LEGS

Recumbant Bike

5 Minute Warmup - Resistance Level 7

Seated Leg Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 86kg, 10 x 86kg, 10 x 86kg, 10 x 86kg [^]

Seated Leg Extension - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs, 8 x 52kgs [-]

Walking DB Lunges - [Goal: 3 sets of 20 repetitions - 1 minute rest between sets]

20 x 6kgs, 20 x 6kgs, 20 x 6kgs [^]

Seated Hamstring Curls - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 59kgs, 10 x 59kgs, 10 x 59kgs, 10 x 59kgs [^]

Straight Back DB Deadlifts - [Goal: as above]

10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs [^]

Straight Calf Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 9 x 81kgs [-]

Calf Toe Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs, 9 x 93kgs, 9 x 93kgs* [-]

5-10 minutes Stretching

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

This is the end of the 8th week of me doing a mainly machine only leg routine. I have a reoccurring knee issue which flares up from time to time (generally when i forgot that i have it)  so i've been avoiding squats and deadlifts until i feel comfortable with it.

I'm seeing week on week gains here and there with the routine, but this is mainly due to me dropping the weights right down when i initially started doing legs again (after about 9 weeks of avoiding leg workouts altogether) so probably just regaining strength that my legs had built before.

Knee is feeling a whole lot better... but if i'm silly and don't warm up i can get that niggle, so a 5-10 minute warmup on the bike now preceeds my workouts and a brief stretching session ends it. (this is huge progress for me as i historically haven't warmed up or stretched during my workouts) :/

I'm going to carry on avoiding squats for maybe another month. Then i will probably hit up Crazy Cal to have a look at my potentially shady squatting and deadlifting technique (by video) to see if he can advise me how to tweak my form to avoid aggravating my knee unduly. 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*27TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2200 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 16% Fats/51% Carbs/33% Protein

Actual Calories: 2303 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 22/47/31

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

Pure laziness. 

*Comments*

This is my last day before upping the calories to a maintenance level.

**Also i should have added that on Friday 26th I started on another round of Extreme Reloaded [3 tablets per day].**

Quite interested to see how my body and weights workouts react to the increase in calories (albeit to just maintenance levels) and Reload. I'm not expecting anything too magical, but it would be a real boost to see my reps and weights increase. 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*28TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2700 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2645 kcals (nom nom nom.... loving the extra cals) 

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/49/31

*CARDIO DAY = SPRINT TRAINING*

10 minutes warmup: jogging, high knee drills, foot to ass drills, side & cross over stepping etc.

100m Sprints - [Goal: 6 all out 100m sprints - 3 minutes rest between sprints]

6 Sprints completed - fastest 14.05, slowest 14.70

*History*

For a little bit of history - I started sprint training in October 2013 as a different way to burn fat. I'd read some articles on the Poliquin site stating the benefits of sprint and HIIT training over longer steady state exercises, so gave it a try.

When i started out I was sprinting at between 18 and 19 seconds, and was pooped after 3 or 4 all out sprints. Since then i'm now down to around 14 seconds on average, but with a PB of 13.7 seconds.

It is just for fitness, but I've kind of got a little bit hooked on trying to continually improve... what can i say? I'm competitive at heart. 

*Comments*

No sub 14 second sprints today. 

My sprint times have been slower than normal for the last 2 weeks. Think this is linked to me introducing DB lunges into my Friday leg routine - a little bit of aching remains by Sunday. I'm hoping that this will ease off once i get used to the exercise again. If not i will maybe move my leg workout to earlier in the week so as to not interfere with my sprint training.

Not sure if i should warm up for longer; even though it's an indoor sprint track, it's like a warehouse and is pretty cold first thing in the morning.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MONDAY 29TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2677 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/50/30

*WORKOUT*

CHEST AND TRICEPS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills & 1 set of unloaded BB Bench Press (hey, at least i'm trying)

CHEST

BB Bench Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg [-]

DB Incline Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs [-]

DB Incline Flys - [Goal: as above]

10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs, 6 x 17.5kgs [\/]

TRICEPS

Bodyweight Dips - [Goal: 4 sets of 6-8 repetitions - 2 second concentric, 2 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x BW, 6.5* x BW, 5 x BW, 5 x BW* [-]

Closegrip BB Bench - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 35kgs, 9 x 35kgs, 9 x 35kgs, 7 x 35kgs [-]

EZ Bar French Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 22kgs, 9 x 22kgs, 8 x 22kgs, 7 x 22kgs [-]

ABS [cheeky abs bolt on as i had some time]

Hanging Knee Raise & Bodyweight Crunch Superset - [Goal: 3 supersets of 15 knee raises followed by 15 crunches - both exercises @ 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15/15reps, 15/15reps, final set not performed [wife wanted lift to work] 

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Monday - aka international chest day. 

Things have been plateaued with my chest and tris for quite a few weeks now; but as before mentioned, i'm aware that a calorie deficit is not the environment for gains.

I'd be delighted if i can increase a rep or two here and there over the next 3 weeks where I have increased calories up to maintenance levels. Each additional rep (good form and TUT of course... no s**t quality for the sake of it reps) is hard fought for and feels like a victory. 

I'm not sure if i need to rethink combining Triceps with the Chest workout as they always feel pretty goosed after doing the chest portion.

I use a BPak technique on the DB Incline Bench where the DBs are held out wide (wider than shoulder width) at the lower end of the motion to reduce involvement by the triceps. This and choosing a DB fly exercise are to save my tris as much as possible for their own exercises, but bodyweight dips still kills them. (doing the workout at home too means i don't have access to an assited dips machine, just the dips station i have)

My apologies to anyone who feels the weights i'm lifting are trivial.

I was lying in the bath about a year or so ago and beheld my belly protruding from the water like some inhabitable land mass and decided to do something about it. Back then i was full of enthusiasm and drive, but looking back was pretty uninformed/misled/uneducated with regards to sensible dieting. As a result, and probably mainly in response to the high fat low carb diet i first embarked on way back when, I have lost some strength.

I feel a little bit embarrassed when i'm writing down the numbers on this site, but i take comfort knowing that


I look and feel the best i have in forever

I'm close to having a really good body foundation to build upon

I'm far more informed and educated that before (but still very much learning every day)

I'm surrounded by knowledge and good advice on this forum

I can get back the strength i had AND more (but minus the belly and fat i had before)




Watch this space.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've not plateaud because of lack of cals mate id look elsewhere..

What's easier to add 1 rep to bar or 1kg? ?

Could you do more reps if all u were doing was 5 sets of bench for chest?

Is bolting on more sets diluting the effort u have available?

The answer to a plateau especially for a natural trainer is to do less not more.

Do like that ur increasing cals as ur slowed on weight loss..

Never ever apologize ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Cal.

So many questions. 

So do you think 3 exercises per muscle group is too much when plateauing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, but I'm certainly not saying anything definitive just getting u to think.

I do 1 exercise per body part still 3-5 sets tops..

Quality not quantity.. That quality will build up to heavy..

Would u be happy only doing 3 sets currently if they were all above 100kg lol..

Well that's how I managed to hit 5x100kg..

Make of that what u will lol.

I've not done flyes n raises yet either..

When the frame is built-up ill concern myself with detail..

Worrying about detail where there's no muscle yet doesn't compute..

That's effort wasted that could be made better use of next workout...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Your words are food for thought and are very welcome. 

The thought of doing just 1 exercise per body part blows my mind. (And scares me). 

Well after your previous post of yoda like questions to get me thinking I've been looking here and there on the Internet (dangerous i know) and have decided to try the following to try and break my plateau.

- nothing. See what maintenance calories do to my routine.

- if that fails then on the 1st and main exercise I'll do an extra set after my final failure set. After 20-30 sec rest rather than full rest. Just to coax a little more from the muscles. [do this for 3 weeks, then return to normal]

- or take 1 week of rest as that might be what my body is gagging for. (The concept of a rest week again scares me, but I know the benefit it can/will have)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Rest week used to scare me as well buddy but once you've done it a couple of times you start to see benefit


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tagging in an extra set cos u failed to hit target reps never worked for me..

Consider my 1kg increments instead.

U said earlier if u don't hit target reps ud drop weight to rehit reps..

Fair one, but what if u just used 1kg incs at that point..

What u can do 1 week u can repeat yeah, so only adding 1kg almost guarantees successfully hitting reps..

Repeat..

Repeat..

That's an almost guarentee of weekly pb s...

Stick with ur multiple sets im not trying to convert u, I am flirting with some volume these days, but I don't think u need to flog a body part to death or to the point u cant move a limb.. to get it to grow..

If ur on gear that's a different story..

I think most mainstream training is based on gear use routines..

So Imo natural training needs to be different in volume n frequency because recovery is slower..

Anyhoo it's late, I'm droning on.. Lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> Rest week used to scare me as well buddy but once you've done it a couple of times you start to see benefit


Think i will have to bite the bullet and do it at some point. Goes against what I want to do, but i'm sure i'll be thankful afterwards. 



TheCrazyCal said:


> Anyhoo it's late, I'm droning on.. Lol


Your late night droning is much appreciated Cal. I'm taking on board what your saying.  This journal will give me a chance to review how things are going and flag up when i need to change more easily; i'll see how things pan out and see if i need to switch it up completely to see some progress again.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*TUESDAY 30TH DECEMBER 2014*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2657 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 22/48/30

*WORKOUT*

BACK AND BICEPS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Assisted Pullup Machine - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 9 x 50kg*, 7 x 50kg* [-]

Low Pulley Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 47.3kgs, 10 x 47.3kgs, 9 x 47.3kgs, 8 x 47.3kgs* [-]

High Machine Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 30.5kgs, 10 x 30.5kgs, 10 x 30.5kgs, 10 x 30.5kgs* [-]

BICEPS

Rev Grip Pulldown (palms towards body) - [Goal: as above]

10 x 45kgs, 10 x 45kgs, 10 x 45kgs, 10 x 45kgs [^]

BB Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 9 x 20kgs, 8 x 20kgs [-]

Machine Preacher Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 9 x 24kgs* [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


Assisted Pullups

Machine Preacher Curl


Saw a 2 rep increase on:


Low Pulley Row

Reverse Grip Pulldown


All other exercises reps are static.

Quite happy with the small increases though... long may they continue. 

Will need to keep my eye on the Reverse Grip Pulldown next week though. I was able to do 2 more reps than previous week and meet the rep goal, which means that I will be increasing the weight next week. But i'm not sure if this was due to me using a different pulldown station; the one i normally sit at was in use, which meant i had to use another station. It is identical, but from past experiences identical machines can feel different; not sure if the pulleys/belts/whatever are set up slightly differently. So we will see.

Watch this space.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Its odd to add reps when on ur limits..

Do it again next time..

Obvious thing regarding bench where u dropped a rep last week I think, would be to slightly increase rest periods rather than anything else?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry for the long period of inactivity on the site (aside from occasional lurking when stealing a few minutes from my spreadsheets in work).

My wife had full blown flu and a chest infection just after xmas so my home hours have been spent looking after her... that combined with all the deadlines in work to close out 2014 has meant I've been a ghost on here.

Rest assured I have been doing and recording my workouts and keeping a track on my dietary intake; now that my wife has emerged from her zombie like state I can post them up. 



TheCrazyCal said:


> Its odd to add reps when on ur limits..
> 
> Do it again next time..
> 
> Obvious thing regarding bench where u dropped a rep last week I think, would be to slightly increase rest periods rather than anything else


It was an article on a site where a trainer posted his top "plateau busting" tips.

His first recommendation was to take a weeks rest. This didn't sit well with me, mainly as i've just increased my calories. I'd be feeling like a fatty taking a rest and eating more food. [even though this is probably the most sensible and efficient buster... yes I'm a stubborn fool]

The rest pause technique was his second tip. THis is the one i was going to try... just an extra set of however many reps i can do after a 15 sec (instead of 1 min) break... just something to coax/provoke the muscles into a response to grow.

As it was I didn't actually need to use it as you will see.....


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*WEDNESDAY 31ST DECEMBER 2014 - NEW YEARS EVE*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2649 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 21/48/31

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

*Comments*

My wife's sickness is in full effect at the moment so decided not to travel to gym to do cardio.

Stayed at home to relax and be nursemaid to my good lady. 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*THURSDAY 1ST JANUARY 2015 - NEW YEARS DAY*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2671 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/48/32

*WORKOUT*

SHOULDERS AND ABS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Barbell Military Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg*, 8 x 27kg* [-]

Seated DB Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs*, 10 x 7.5kgs* [-]

Lat Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs*, 9 x 6kgs, 8 x 6kgs [\/]

Rear Delt Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 9 x 7.5kgs*, 9 x 7.5kgs* [-]

DB Shrugs - [Goal: as above]

10 x 30kgs, 10 x 30kgs*, 8 x 20kgs*, 7 x 20kgs* [\/]

ABS

Plank & Crunch Supersets - [Goal: 3 sets of Plank @ 1 min 20 and Crunches @ 15 reps. Crunches with 4 eccentric and 1 concentric]

1min 20secs/15, 1min 20secs/15, 1min 20secs/15 [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


BB Mil Press

Rear Delt Raise


All other exercises reps are static.

I introduced a metronome timer into my workouts today. I always train with a stop watch to ensure that my timings are consistent, but made the decision to get pedantic and use a metronome tone in sync with the timer to ensure my eccentric and concentric timings were on point. This actually highlighted that i was using a weight too heavy for my shoulders in both the Lat Raise and Shrugs as i struggled to keep to the timings, and with Lat Raises had to drop a weight to ensure i didn't drop too many reps.

I'm not too fussed about dropping the weights. If i've been subconsciously cheating with my timings on these exercises, then dropping the weight and performing them correctly will have more benefit I'm sure.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*FRIDAY 2ND JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2676 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/50/30

*WORKOUT*

LEGS

Recumbant Bike

5 Minute Warmup - Resistance Level 7

Seated Leg Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 93kg, 10 x 93kg, 10 x 93kg, 10 x 93kg [^]

Seated Leg Extension - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs [-]

Walking DB Lunges - [Goal: 3 sets of 20 repetitions - 1 minute rest between sets]

20 x 8kgs, 20 x 8kgs, 20 x 8kgs [^]

Seated Hamstring Curls - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 61kgs, 10 x 61kgs, 9 x 61kgs*, 8 x 61kgs [-]

Straight Back DB Deadlifts - [Goal: as above]

10 x 18kgs, 10 x 18kgs, 10 x 18kgs, 10 x 18kgs [^]

Straight Calf Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 9 x 81kgs [-]

Calf Toe Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs*, 10 x 93kgs* [-]

5-10 minutes Stretching

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

One Rep Increase


Leg Extension

Two Rep Increase


Calf Machine Toe Press

Weight Jumpers - This is where I upped the weight since after the last workout and have achieved the weights goal in this workout (meaning a further increase for the next session)


Leg Press

Walking Lunges

Straight Back DB Deadlifts


Some good progress seen here.

The exercises I've listed above as being "weight jumpers" would be unusual in any of my other muscle group days, but with regards to legs it's not too much of an anomaly. As explained before I did have a long period of time off due to my knee injury flaring up; I'm putting down the rapid improvements in my muscles as a sign they are getting back some of the strength they previously had as my rehab continues.

My knee has been behaving itself too which is good. I have to be conscious of not increasing things too quickly as I don't want to experience any knee issues again.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SATURDAY 3RD JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2730 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 25/45/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

*Comments*

Doctor Paul duties continue. :angel:

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SUNDAY 4TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2669 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/50/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

No sprint training which is ma normal thing for Sunday. 

*Comments*

Doctor Paul duties continue. :angel:

Back to work tomorrow and starting to feel the fear! hwell:

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MONDAY 5TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2652 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 19/51/30

*WORKOUT*

CHEST AND TRICEPS [Abs]

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

CHEST

BB Bench Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 9 x 50kg [-]

DB Incline Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs [-]

DB Incline Flys - [Goal: as above]

10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 9 x 16kgs [-]

TRICEPS

Bodyweight Dips - [Goal: 4 sets of 6-8 repetitions - 2 second concentric, 2 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x BW, 6.5 x BW*, 5 x BW, 5 x BW* [-]

Close Grip BB Bench - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 35kgs, 10 x 35kgs, 9 x 35kgs, 7 x 35kgs [-]

EZ Bar French Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 22kgs, 10 x 22kgs, 8 x 22kgs, 7 x 22kgs [-]

ABS

Leg Raise & Crunch Superset - [Goal: 4 supersets of 15 repetitions of both exercises - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15/15, 15/15, 15/15 [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


BB Bench Press

Close Grip BB Press

EZ Bar French Press


Managed to get a 1 rep increase on my BB Bench without needing to employ a "plateau busting" routine. 

Please note that i'm still using the metronome tone along with my timer, so I know it's not a shabby mistimed extra rep.

Not sure if it's down to the extra calories... the Reload... or my own stubborn mindset determined to bust an extra rep. But i'm not complaining.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*TUESDAY 6TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2643 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 18/50/32

*WORKOUT*

BACK AND BICEPS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Assisted Pullup Machine - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg* [-]

Low Pulley Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 47.3kgs, 10 x 47.3kgs, 9 x 47.3kgs, 8 x 47.3kgs* [-]

High Machine Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 30.3kgs, 10 x 30.3kgs, 10 x 30.3gs, 10 x 30.3kgs [-]

BICEPS

Reverse Grip Pulldown Station (palms towards body) - [Goal: as above]

10 x 47kgs, 10 x 47kgs, 10 x 47kgs, 10 x 47kgs [^]

BB Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 8 x 20kgs [-]

Machine Preacher Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs [^]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


BB Curl

Machine Preacher Curl


Saw a 2 rep increase on


Assisted Pullup

And had a weight jumper


Reverse Grip Pulldown

Again happy to see small increases here and there... still pretty sure that it's due to my body lapping up the extra calories (even though only at maintenance). After being in a deficit for so long, think my body thinks it's died and gone to heaven with the extra food. 

Again I had to stick with the same station for the Reverse Grip Pulldown this week as somebody was using my regular one. I think the increases are definitely due to the pulley being set up slightly differently... the bar is also not as thick so I'm assuming it won't be as hard on my grip and my forearms. On the other station my grip and forearms tended to tire more quickly than my biceps (the target of the exercise), so although it won't be working my grip as much it will potentially have more benefit for my biceps.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*WEDNESDAY 7th JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2660 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 23/47/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

CARDIO

Exercise Bike

15 minutes at resistance level 6/7 [8 minutes at 7, remaining 7 minutes at 6 - RPM avg 80]

Rowing Machine

15 minutes at resistance level 7

*Comments*

Done a brief cardio session at lunchtime.

Nothing exciting.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*THURSDAY 8TH OF JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2764 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 19/49/32

*WORKOUT*

LEGS

Recumbant Bike

5 Minute Warmup - Resistance Level 7

Seated Leg Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 95kg, 10 x 95kg, 10 x 95kg, 8 x 95kg [-]

Seated Leg Extension - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs [-]

Walking DB Lunges - [Goal: 3 sets of 20 repetitions - 1 minute rest between sets]

20 x 10Kgs, 20 x 10kgs, 16 x 10kgs [-]

Seated Hamstring Curls - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 61kgs, 10 x 61kgs, 10 x 61kgs, 8 x 61kgs [-]

Straight Back DB Deadlifts - [Goal: as above]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 8 x 20kgs [-]

Straight Calf Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs* [-]

Calf Toe Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs [-] (ran out of time)

No Stretching!

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

One Rep Increase


Seated Hamstring Curls

Straight Calf Press Machine


I decided to bring my leg day forward from Friday. This was done to ensure that my legs were more rested for my sprint training on Sunday; I felt the achey legs were hampering my progress of my sprints.

Again continuing to make good progress.

I decided to place my feet slightly lower on the press plate for the Leg Press so that I could stress my quads more, this actually led to me feeling a slight dull ache in my dodgy knee. I was able to complete all the sets in a controlled fashion without it getting worse, but still concerned.

The ache was present during my leg extensions at the lower end of the movement, but again not a sharp pain and didn't hamper me.

Was extra cautious doing the walking lunges as i thought it could have been the breaker on my knee; was prepared to call it quits if i felt any increase in the ache, but luckily it didn't get any worse.

I was a little bit late getting down to the gym at lunchtime which meant that i had to call an end to the session before i fully finished all the sets on my last calf exercise.

Despite this it was a pretty good workout. I had the leg jitters when i was getting changed and showering... they couldn't keep still. Anyone else ever get that?

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*FRIDAY 9TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2642 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/49/31

*WORKOUT*

SHOULDERS AND ABS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Barbell Military Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg*, 8 x 27kg [-]

Seated DB Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs [^]

Lat Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 6kgs, 10 x 6Kgs, 10 x 6kgs, 9 x 6kgs* [-]

Rear Delt Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 9 x 7.5kgs*, 9 x 7.5kgs* [-]

DB Shrugs - [Goal: as above]

10 x 27.5kgs, 10 x 27.5kgs*, 10 x 27.5kgs, 10 x 27.5kgs* [\/]

ABS

Plank & Crunch Supersets - [Goal: 3 sets of Plank @ 1 min 20 and Crunches @ 15 reps. Crunches with 4 eccentric and 1 concentric]

1min 20secs/15, 1min 20secs/15, 1min 20secs/15 [^]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

No real magic happening this week.

Felt more of a benefit on the exercises which i had dropped weights down from previous week.

Ensured strict timing with the metronome timer.

Hopefully see an increase next week.

I introduced a metronome timer into my workouts today. I always train with a stop watch to ensure that my timings are consistent, but made the decision to get pedantic and use a metronome tone in sync with the timer to ensure my eccentric and concentric timings were on point. This actually highlighted that i was using a weight too heavy for my shoulders in both the Lat Raise and Shrugs as i struggled to keep to the timings, and with Lat Raises had to drop a weight to ensure i didn't drop too many reps.

I'm not too fussed about dropping the weights. If i've been subconsciously cheating with my timings on these exercises, then dropping the weight and performing them correctly wil

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SATURDAY 10TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2616 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 22/48/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

*Comments*

Just a lazy day watching movies in front of an open fire while the cold winds rage outside.:couch2:

Watch this space.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great journal , and congratulations on the progress you've made .

What a transformation , judging by your photos .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers Joe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SUNDAY 11TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2700 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2633 kcals (nom nom nom.... loving the extra cals) 

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/49/31

*CARDIO DAY = SPRINT TRAINING*

10 minutes warmup: jogging, high knee drills, foot to ass drills, side & cross over stepping etc.

100m Sprints - [Goal: 6 all out 100m sprints - 3 minutes rest between sprints]

5 Sprints completed - 14.45, 14.13, 13.97, 13.80, 14.08

5 minute jog to cool down

*Comments*

2 sub 14 second sprints today.  And one very close to my PB of 13.7

It was what i'd class as a "good day" where it feels like it clicks into place easily. Weird feeling of rightness with each step of the sprint when I know i'm on form.

I called it a day after 5 sprints as my times had dropped off, and in all honesty i was fairly out of puff seeing as I had skipped my cardio and sprinting the previous week. I could have pushed out another decent 100m but decided to go easy on myself and reward my decent times with an early finish.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MONDAY 12TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2643 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/49/31

*WORKOUT*

CHEST AND TRICEPS [Abs]

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

CHEST

BB Bench Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg [^] (going up baby!)

DB Incline Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs [-]

DB Incline Flys - [Goal: as above]

10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 10 x 16kgs, 9 x 16kgs [-]

TRICEPS

Bodyweight Dips - [Goal: 4 sets of 6-8 repetitions - 2 second concentric, 2 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x BW, 6.5 x BW*, 5 x BW, 4 x BW* [-]

Close Grip BB Bench - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 35kgs, 10 x 35kgs, 8 x 35kgs, 7 x 35kgs [-]

EZ Bar French Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 22kgs, 10 x 22kgs, 8 x 22kgs, 7 x 22kgs [-]

ABS

Leg Raise & Crunch Superset - [Goal: 4 supersets of 15 repetitions of both exercises - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15/15, 15/15, 15/15 [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


BB Bench Press

Saw a 1 rep decrease on:


Bodyweight Dips

Close Grip BB Bench


Delighted to hit 4 x 10s on my bench. 

But it seems to have come at the cost of tiring my triceps so that I dropped reps on dips and close grip press!  Hopefully these will catch up again next week.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*TUESDAY 13TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2681 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 19/49/32

*WORKOUT*

BACK AND BICEPS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Assisted Pullup Machine - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 9 x 50kg [-]

Low Pulley Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 47.3kgs, 10 x 47.3kgs, 9 x 47.3kgs*, 8 x 47.3kgs* [-]

High Machine Row - [Goal: as above]

10 x 32kgs, 10 x 32kgs, 9 x 32kgs, 8 x 32kgs [-]

BICEPS

Reverse Grip Pulldown Station (palms towards body) - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs [-]

BB Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 8 x 20kgs [-]

Machine Preacher Curl - [Goal: as above]

10 x 25.2kgs, 10 x 25.2kgs, 10 x 25.2kgs, 9 x 25.2kgs [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Saw a 1 rep increase on:


Assisted Pullup

Happy to add on an extra rep on my assisted pullup.

Despite no extra increases I had bumped up the weights on the High Machine Row, Reverse Grip Pulldown and Preacher Curl. So progress being made across the board.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*WEDNESDAY 14th JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2702 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 26/44/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

CARDIO & ABS

Exercise Bike

18 minutes at resistance level 6/7 [12 minutes at 7, remaining 6 minutes at 6 - RPM avg 80]

ABS

Knee Raises 3 sets of 10

Alternating pulley twists 3 sets of 10

Crunches 3 sets of 10

*Comments*

Just some light cardio so I don't have to feel so guilty about sitting on my ass all day in work.

Threw some abs in there as I feel i neglect them. Think i will need to get a decent ab routine put together to try and develop them.

Watch this space.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> *SUNDAY 11TH JANUARY 2015*
> 
> *NUTRITION*
> 
> ...


Great going on the sprints Tokyo .

Great feeling going at full pelt .

I tend to do 4 x 200 in the lane nearby , pleasing when I get all 4 under 30 secs .

Just under 2 minutes of work and I'm done in .

Puts things into perspective , my old running pal does sub 2:00 800m and he's 45 !!

Some good training going on mate , keep it up


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers. 

I'm always humbled looking at other peoples times. And impressed by peeps 200/400/800 times.... At my current level I couldn't keep up my pace for a further 100m.

Maybe I'd benefit from throwing in a 200m session occasionally.

Yeah I love the ability to get an intense workout in a short time. No ground pounding runs for 45 mins. 

Hats off to your friend. I'd be delighted to get to that level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Serious q now...

Is a Tokyo Fist a sex thang?

Enquiring minds need yo know lol..

I wont judge...?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hahaha 

No it's not a sexual thing. But you're not first person to think/say that.

It's a username and gaming tag I've had for the past 17 years. #pcgamer #getyourgeekon

Not sure if it's down to the increasing accessibility of online porn to the masses.... But when I first used it, people never questioned it... It was just a punching fist. But as the years rolled on more people take it to mean the sexual fist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You any good at HTML & CSS coding?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

No coding experience here.

Is that your field of expertise Neil?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Sadly not 

I can do very, very basic HTML, but not got a handle on CSS.

I work in Software Deployment, but mainly using Oracle products & Perforce.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah ok.

I just have a toe in the tech world. Though a lot of the guys I game with are more tech savvy (coding and the like).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Chap I trained had his gamer name tattoos on his arm..

Times have changed lol...✊


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Haha. Fair play that he's proud about it. I hide my hobby like a dirty habit. It's usually instant judgement and loss of some respect if you mention you play games. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*THURSDAY 15TH OF JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2686 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 21/49/30

*WORKOUT*

LEGS

Recumbant Bike

5 Minute Warmup - Resistance Level 7

Seated Leg Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 95kg, 10 x 95kg, 10 x 95kg, 10 x 95kg [^]

Seated Leg Extension - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs, 9 x 52kgs* [-]

Walking DB Lunges - [Goal: 3 sets of 20 repetitions - 1 minute rest between sets]

20 x 10Kgs, 20 x 10kgs, 20 x 10kgs [^]

Seated Hamstring Curls - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 61kgs, 10 x 61kgs, 10 x 61kgs, 9 x 61kgs [-]

Straight Back DB Deadlifts - [Goal: as above]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs [-]

Straight Calf Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs, 10 x 81kgs* [-]

Calf Toe Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs, 10 x 93kgs [-]

Some stretching.

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

Four Rep Increase


Walking Lunge

Two Rep Increase


Leg Press

Straight Back Deadlift


One Rep Increase


Seated Hamstring Curl

Returned my foot placement to a bit higher up the press plate on the Leg Press after getting a bit of a niggle the previous week. Managed to avoid any repeat aggravation.

Got mad leg shakes/twitches after Seated Hamstring Curl... I was able to meet my goal with the Straight Back Deadlift, but my legs felt like they couldn't keep still.

A little bit panicked by a shooting pain I got in my dodgy knee during my post workout stretch. After releasing a quad stretch I got a shooting pain in my knee... walked it off and it was fine, but just a warning that it's still not that happy! Heal good damn you! :Cry:

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*FRIDAY 16TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2979 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 24/49/27

*WORKOUT*

SHOULDERS AND ABS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Barbell Military Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 9 x 27kg [-]

Seated DB Press - [Goal: as above]

10 x 8.75kgs, 10 x 8.75kgs, 10 x 8.75kgs, 9 x 8.75kgs* [-]

Lat Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 6kgs, 10 x 6Kgs, 10 x 6kgs, 10 x 6kgs* [-]

Rear Delt Raise - [Goal: as above]

10 x 7.5kgs, 10 x 7.5kgs, 9 x 7.5kgs, 8 x 7.5kgs* [-]

DB Shrugs - [Goal: as above]

10 x 27.5kgs, 10 x 27.5kgs*, 10 x 27.5kgs, 9 x 27.5kgs* [-]

ABS

Plank & Crunch Supersets - [Goal: 3 sets of Plank @ 1 min 25 and Crunches @ 15 reps. Crunches with 4 eccentric and 1 concentric]

1min 25secs/15, 1min 25secs/15, 1min 25secs/15 [^]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

One rep increase


BB Mil Press

Seated DB Press

Lat Raise


Small increases made which I'm quite happy with.

Cross minds whether i should drop the weight on the rear delt raise... not sure if i'm feeling it in the muscle as much as I'd like.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SATURDAY 17TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2972 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 25/47/28

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

No cardio.

*Comments*

My usual Saturday of laziness.

I should add that bumped up my calories by about 300 yesterday and today as I'm planning to enter a deficit once again on Sunday. Might be counter productive to increase them, but thought it might give my metabolism a wee boost before I cut cals and also just as a wee reward. 

To speak about the my impending calorie reduction:

What are my reasons for going into a calorie deficit again?

Basically i'm desperately wanting to see some abdominal definition. This is the slimmest I've been since late teens/early twenties (when i used to be able to eat anything and still be slim)... but i'm still holding fat on my waist which is what I want to shift. It's a weird mix of fat and loose skin. (Not loose skin that would need surgery to remove... it's got elasticity... but it's more skin than my body needs just now.)

Pros of calorie deficit


See abdominals

Will feel like I have finished my current goal


Cons


I'm already holding less muscle mass than i'd like to

Not sure if it will be possible with my current loose skin


So i'm planning to just do a 4 week calorie deficit to see if i can be satisfied with my abs, then embark on putting some good muscle back on my body (while retaining a lean physique as much as poss). #cleanleanbulk

Watch this space.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Not sure a 4 week cut I long enuff mate, consider continuing till the job is done.

However muscle loss..

You shouldn't lose v much Imo, ur not a competitor ravaging the last few pounds of fat off...

Are you sure your not just getting smaller girths by lowering bf levels?

Btw I know exactly what ur describing with ur gut..

My client who ultra runs cannabilized his muscle from it n still had a stomach like uv described...

You've actually gor to go some to lose muscle


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think you're right.

Think I'm just torn between completing my goal to be lean with visible ab definition, and putting on muscle.

Think the extra cals that saw my lifts gradually creep up over the last 6 weeks left me with a taste to keep it goes going.

Just need to commit to my original goal.

Could be. Just paranoid about losing muscle. Just need to remind myself it's harder than I think to lose it.

I think I'm lucky that my weight loss has been slow and steady. From what I've read if it's slow and the elasticity is there then the skin should shrink back to a size that fits. (Though a slow process)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahha. Got here.

Get the couch out!

Only joking, I would like to add a few ideas in here. If I sound critical, it's because I am very critical and it's nothing personal or malicious.

The idea of losing muscle just because you are 'cutting' I think is over estimated, often to then excuse overeating or 'bulking'. As Cal says unless you are in final weeks before a competition, and at the sort of body fat levels of a stage ready competitor, I don't think you need to worry about that.

As a rough guide I only deteriorate in the last 2-3 weeks when I am lean as hell and already have abs - and for my body abs come out last.

The other thing is I find that people seeking abs unless they are genetically blessed in that area which then inevitably means some other body part will be 'fatty', don't realise how low you do have to go to obtain them, and then how difficult it is to keep them. Personally I think they are over rated, and difficult to maintain.

I have also noticed that there seem to be some interesting discrepancies in the weights you lift, you seem to be a lot stronger on machines. It might be an idea to try and do some progressive strength stuff with free weights. With a bit more on shoulders your waist will look narrower - plus big free lifts also work the core as a side effect.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Recommendation = improve your big free weight lifts, and control diet. Simples.



tokyofist said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> Think I'm just torn between completing my goal to be lean with visible ab definition, and putting on muscle.
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh and I forgot to say well done, big changes in those photos.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh nooooo. She has found me! :behindsofa:

Thanks for the input and advice LR.

I guess it's just a bit frustrating... the hunt for the elusive abs. I have lost a lot of weight off my waist, but my body reluctantly slimmed down my waist after taking it from everywhere else first. Rings sliding off my fingers.... mad veins in my forearms and back of hands that I haven't seen before... but still a little bit of love handles. I'll get there.

Getting ab definition is probably more just to prove to myself that I can and a final milestone. Again a lot of online articles and blogs that I've read agree with what you say... they are difficult to get and take work to maintain. For me it's a tick box and move on to adding some strength and muscle mass. Though after your posts i'm not sure whether i should just skip straight on to increasing my big lifts... I'm so easily swayed! lol

Are machines not always easier as they use pulleys?

This Monday I've started on a different routine which I was intending on using for the next 6 weeks. It's using Mushy's Muscle Up program... though I feel i'm doing him a discredit with the feeble weights I'm lifting at the mo. I will be posting up my efforts so far... but definitely need guidance on whether I am:


Not ready for this (ie. not strong enough to benefit)

Better off with a more beginners/back to basics routine

Ok to stick with it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm just gonna say my training cycles last as long as I can keep them going...

Unless ur squats plateau in 6 weeks why not keep pushing on?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I'm just gonna say my training cycles last as long as I can keep them going...
> 
> Unless ur squats plateau in 6 weeks why not keep pushing on?


I agree 6 weeks isn't a lot, especially for a beginner and volume/weights should reflect this status. This also applies to dieting, 4 weeks is neither here nor there. You might well drop a bit but it's not enough for your body to get to a level where it'll sit for any length of time.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I'm just gonna say my training cycles last as long as I can keep them going...
> 
> Unless ur squats plateau in 6 weeks why not keep pushing on?


I agree 6 weeks isn't a lot, especially for a beginner and volume/weights should reflect this status. This also applies to dieting, 4 weeks is neither here nor there. You might well drop a bit but it's not enough for your body to get to a level where it'll sit for any length of time.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's not to say 6 week cycles are wrong at all, but kinda unnecessary for ur purposes bud..

Btw myself and LR train very differently n if we both agree on something there's s fair chance we're on the right track with advice.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Okay.

I guess I just need to think on what I should commit to.

Calorie deficit - to pursue the abs

Or

Controlled calories (lean "bulk") - to increase strength, size, shape

Think I'll sleep on it and digest what you guys have said.

Hopefully I'll not have any nightmares about LR shouting at me while Cal chases me in his infamous blonde wig 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

tokyofist said:


> Okay.
> 
> I guess I just need to think on what I should commit to.
> 
> ...


You sound almost as confused as me pal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in your dreams dude lol

why not both of you make your cut as lean as possible so you drip off 1/4 pound a week? guaranteed stone in a year practically all bf..

thats basically what ive been doing and am very pleased how ive not noticed any muscle loss tbh (yet)

its worked altho my trainings not been great, ok but not great for various reasons..

if my training goes as planned now because i can now work my legs brutally hard again i expect to make tbh really good gains for the forseeable future as i did pre fusion when i was really nailing my trap bar cycles..

doesnt matter if weights are modest now, just keep them progressing as ive suggested in the GVT thread and the harder you train, if you get it right, and you will if you keep it simple, you will still build muscle on a slight deficit..

either that or i`m a genetic freak, which i can assure you i`m not, i was the archetypal hardgainer and even now i appear to have less than average recovery compared to seemingly everyone.

the more weight you lift the more fat you`ll burn too..

you might like this...

Milo of Kroton


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Madjack99 said:


> You sound almost as confused as me pal


Haha. I am still finding my way., just like you Joe. Every day is a school day on this forum. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> you might like this...
> 
> Milo of Kroton


Right! That's it. I'm off out to buy me a bull calf. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I agree, you can do both mate.

I lost 20+lbs over summer, and that's a lot on my frame. At the same time I improved my lifts and gained muscle. Some form work was involved but the point is that is doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm starting to see that now. Although not as impressive as your 20lb summer loss (wow) I have lost just over 1lb over the last 4 weeks of maintenance calorie intake... With some small increase in my lifts too.

Again this is a re-education as many people tell you that you can't do both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You definitely can. My hams and glutes were built during a 16 week competition prep.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*SUNDAY 18TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2447 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2464 kcals (nom nom nom.... loving the extra cals) 

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/46/34

*CARDIO DAY = SPRINT TRAINING*

10 minutes warmup: jogging, high knee drills, foot to ass drills, side & cross over stepping etc.

100m Sprints - [Goal: 6 all out 100m sprints - 3 minutes rest between sprints]

5 Sprints completed - 14.13, 13.80, 13.40, 13.43, 13.63, 14.20

5 minute jog to cool down

*Comments*

A day for celebration!


4 sub 14 second sprints

3 sprints better than my previous PB

A new PB of 13.40


Again another day where it seemed to click.

I have to admit that I was in some disbelief at my 13.40 time as it smashed my PB by a fair amount; I thought I had pressed the stop button too soon when crossing the line. But the following run was a ball hair behind it, with me ensuring I I didn't press the stop button too early.

Absolutely delighted and hoping that I can maintain this good form with my sprints. 

[a voice at the back of my head is saying I should compete in an amateur event this year if this continues] 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MONDAY 19TH JANUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2447 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2420 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 21/47/32

*WORKOUT*

CHEST AND TRICEPS [Abs]

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

CHEST

BB Bench Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 2 minute rest between sets]

8 x 70kg, 8 x 70kg*, 5.5 x 70kg* [-]

DB Incline Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs, 10 x 20kgs [-]

DB Incline Flys - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12 x 17.5kgs, 11 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs [-]

TRICEPS

Bodyweight Dips - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x BW, 6.5 x BW*, 4.5 x BW* [-]

Close Grip BB Bench - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 35kgs, 9 x 35kgs, 7 x 35kgs [-]

EZ Bar French Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12 x 20kgs, 12 x 20kgs, 12 x 20kgs [-]

ABS

Leg Raise & Crunch Superset - [Goal: 4 supersets of 15 repetitions of both exercises - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15/15, 15/15, 15/15 [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

This is my first week of altering my workout to do Mushy's Muscle Up Power Bodybuilding Programe. I have tweaked some of the workouts a little... not because I think I know better... but just to work around my injuries.

It's not too dissimilar to what I was doing for the last 6 weeks as I had based the previous programme on the Muscle Up one. But the rep ranges on Mushy's will allow me to expose my weedy muscles to some heavier weights.

The heavier weights were a shock to my system!

BB Bench

The last rep of my second set was more like a 5 second concentric, not a 1 second explosive movement; I couldn't press the weight any faster. I knew my last set was going to be a struggle... I managed 5 and half reps. The half rep basically being me unable to press the weight back up for a 6 repetition. I had to roll the weight down my body in a shameful fashion as I couldn't get rack it up! Luckily the weight is still light enough that it didn't crush me... and luckily minimal embarrassment (apart from my own personal shame) as I'm doing the workout at home.

Next week I'll hopefully be able to press that 6th rep. 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok so i thought i'd better get round to updating this somewhat.

I've fallen behind with posting my daily nutrition intake and workout data... so much so behind that I don't think i can bring myself to post everything that I've missed. :/

Be rest assured that I am continuing to control my diet and am still performing and recording my workouts. The training continues... just the transferal of the all that scholarly data to this forum has escaped me. (had a bit of a stressed period in work)

"So what has been happening?" I can hear you all asking. 

*DIET*

*Calories*

Well slight tweak to my diet... i've increased my training day calories from 2647 to 2800. Rest days stay at 2647 calories just now.

I've actually lost just under 1lb over the last 2 and a half weeks even with this slight increase.

*Supplements*

Cayenne - I've started supplementing with cayenne capsules 3 times per day after reading about the benefits of capsaicin.

Think if i stopped reading I'd save myself a lot of money! [damn you internet]

*Maaaaaaaaaaaa*

I've switched my normal semi skimmed cows milk for whole fat (shocking) Goat's milk!

Partly Cal's fault for this. (The article where it was talking about NFL players being told to drop dairy out of their diet and replace with Almond milk or the like.)

I don't believe in Almond Milk... think it's "expensive water" (to quote Cal" with a load of other shizzle thrown in for good measure.

I'm not too fussed about the higher fat content in the goats milk... from what i've read, the fat globules are a more digestible size for humans so it's more readily absorbed.

*TRAINING*

*Time Under Tension*

After much study and consideration and lengthy discussion and debate on this forum I made the move to adapt the Time Under Tension (TUT) protocol that i've been using for freaking ages (ever since buying the BPaks MI40 programme).

I'm now doing a controlled `1.5 sec concentric & 1.5 sec eccentric TUT on my main "big" lifts of each workout (for example, Bench for Pecs, Dips for Tris, Mil Press for Shoulders etc). I'm hoping to stimulate the muscle and maximise growth.

I'm keeping the 4 sec concentric and 1 sec eccentric on all the secondary/supporting movements just to fully tire the muscle.

*Small Increases*

I went out and bought myself some 0.5kg wrist/ankles weights today.

Why?

So that I can sling them on the ends of my barbell to get a 1kg increase each week.

Found it difficult to find 0.5kg Olympic Plates that weren't too expensive.... but this will work fine. Just got them today so will be slinging them on the barbell tomorrow for Bench Press.

This is inline with the principles that Cal teaches (preaches.... amen) and practices which should enable me to grow week on week and potentially not force me to plateau too easily.

Going forward I'll keep this journal more informal... kind of like this. It will be easier for me to keep up to, and probably easier on the eye for you peeps out there reading. [scans the horizon and sees only tumbleweed] 

Watch this space.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Standard 0.5kg plates n a bit of old string also works..

I think a quarter pound a week weightloss is spot on mate..

There'll come a point when non training days cals will need to go up to..

Good s**t dude!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

That would have been an option. Luckily the local Powerhouse store had a pair of .5kg ankle weights for £4.99... Bargain. 

Yay. I'm looking forward to that day. Nom nom nom. 

Cheers. Getting there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't forget u need to be able to make up other odd numbers in between stand 2.5kg increments..

Ya know when you've benched 301kg ul need to go 302 brah ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well the ankle weights will allow me to adds cheeky kg when needed. I've got plenty of 1.25kg plates too.

In my dreams maybe. Haha I still haven't hit a 100kg bench yet.  (highest in the past was 5x5 at 87kg)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I've only done it once..

N I'm way off that now..

Don't be cheeky, boldy go...?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

About time we had an update pal  , I look forward to your comprehensive updates .

I'm impressed with your attention to detail , down to the single calorie .

Make me feel a bit hap hazard in my ways .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Joe. 

Normal service will resume tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*MONDAY 9TH FEBRUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2800 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/51% Carbs/29% Protein

Actual Calories: 2828 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/51/29

*WORKOUT*

CHEST AND TRICEPS [Abs]

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc. 10 bench press reps of BB [20kgs], 8 reps @ 50kg

CHEST

BB Bench Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 2 minute rest between sets]

8 x 73.5kg, 8 x 73.5kg, 8 x 73.5kg [^]

DB Incline Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 22.5kgs, 8 x 22.5kgs, 7 x 22.5kgs [-]

DB Incline Flys - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12 x 17.5kgs, 10 x 17.5kgs, 9 x 17.5kgs [-]

TRICEPS

Bodyweight Dips - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 2 minute rest between sets]

8 x BW+1kg, 8 x BW+1kg, 8 x BW+1kg [^]

Close Grip BB Bench - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 35kgs, 10 x 35kgs, 10 x 35kgs [^]

EZ Bar French Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12 x 22.5kgs, 12 x 22.5kgs, 10 x 22.5kgs [-]

ABS

Leg Raise & Weighted Crunch Superset - [Goal: 4 supersets of 15 repetitions of both exercises - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15/15+10kg, 15/15+10kg, 15/15+10kg [^]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

Weight Increase From Previous Week


BB Bench Press

Tricep Dips (now with added weight)

Weighted Crunch (previous week used 5kg weight)


1 Rep Increase


Close Grip Bench Press

*Comments*

Used my ankle/wrist weights during this workout to add a single 1kg to BB Bench and Tricep Dip exercises.

I met my rep goal with both exercises, so am motivated that keeping the weekly increase to a 1kg should see continual development for longer.

Despite it only being 1kg, I did notice it especially on the last rep of the last BB Bench Press set. So I'm imagining I will hit the reps next week, but with a bit of effort. (pecs still feeling achey this morning)

I think had I not heeded Cals 1kg advice that I would have faltered with a 2.5kg increase on the previous week. So thank you Cal. 

With the changes to my TUT protocol I'm able to lift heavier than I have been doing, but this has had a knock on for my supporting/secondary exercises. For example I've dropped a rep on the Incline DB Press this week... I'm not too fussed though as these exercises are just to ensure that the muscle is fully "stimulated" and expended... the muscle growth element should come from the primary heavier exercise. So my interpretation is that the primary exercise has definitely done it's job if the supporting exercise flags a little. (if that makes sense)

So next week i'll be adding another kg to my dips and BB Bench to keep that going. Looking forward to next Monday! And looking forward to creeping closer to the 80kg mark... though my PB was probably about 87.5kg when I was stronger, but tubbier and not so pleasing on the eye. 

Watch this space.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol at u shaming my AI knowledge...

Been researching for the future have we bud ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Haha

I have done a fair amount of research into the AAS world. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted.

Pros

- potential to reach my physical goals sooner (still hard work and good diet required of course)

Cons

- fear of needles (meaning I would have to pursue less effective and/or liver toxic options)

- potential health implications from uneducated use

- potential health implications from badly sourced product (for example UG product not what is says on the tin)

Content to carry on natty just now. (Think I've obviously got room for natural growth seeing the low weights I'm currently shifting) But still trying to improve my knowledge on the subject.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well I don't use needles, I cant use orals cos of acid reflux, but altho absorbtion with gel is lower than I thought id still rate it above the orals I've tried, plus its not liver toxic..

Id say an extra 2 reps per set I pretty accurate..

If I could go back in time id use the odd cycle to exceed ur genetic limits not just get there quicker..

But for that reality id have to have no back probs..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah I've noted your convos on the test gel with interest. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tokyo. Personally, if I didn't compete, I would stick to the Pro-hormones.

As you say, with the state of UG labs, without your own testing facility, you don't know what you are getting, or if you are getting anything.

{***starts to reminisce about "the good ol' days"  *** }


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've have opened up my research/"quest for learning" to prohormones too.

They appear to be similar to orals in the fact that they

- can be liver toxic

- can cause sides (dreaded gyno)

And are they not subject to the same problem of not really knowing what's in them? (Unregulated)

I've not discounted them. I'm just cautious and keen to know what I would be entering into. (And exactly what ancillaries I would need)

Haha 

Have you heard of or ever used WEDINOS when it was on the go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*TUESDAY 10TH FEBRUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2800 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/51% Carbs/29% Protein

Actual Calories: 2822 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 23/49/28

*WORKOUT*

BACK AND BICEPS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Underhand Grip Chinups - [Goal: 4 sets of 10 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 2 minute rest between sets]

10 x BW, 9 x BW, 7 x BW, 6 x BW [-] (shameful next to Joe's efforts)

BB Deadlift - [Goal: 4 sets of 8 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x 71kgs, 8 x 71kgs, 8 x 71kgs, 8 x 71kgs [^]

BB Bent Over Row - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

8 x 56kgs, 8 x 56kgs, 8 x 56kgs* [-]

Single Arm DB Rows - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions per arm - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12/12 x 20kgs, 12/12 x 20kgs, 10/10 x 20kgs [-]

BICEPS

Standing EZ Bar Curl - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 25kgs, 10 x 25kgs, 7 x 25kgs [-]

DB Hammer Curl - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 11.25kgs, 9 x 11.25kgs, 8 x 11.25kgs* [-]

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

Weight Increase From Previous Week


BB Deadlift

Bent Over BB Row


One Rep Increase


DB Hammer Curls

Two Rep Increase


Standing EZ Bar Curl

Four Rep Increase


Single Arm DB Row

*Comments*

Well disappointingly no increase on my bodyweight chin-ups... however a fair few increases, either in weight or reps, in a few of the supporting exercises... so I'm hoping that these transfer into a 1 rep increase to my chins in the following week. Not sure if it works like this... or that repair and growth happens that fast, but I can hope. 

I must note down how much I can hear my heart during the deadlifts... I know I'm not shifting super heavy weights.... but it really gets my heart into action first thing. Guess it's because of all the muscle groups required to shift the weight in a controlled fashion. Or maybe I'm a heart attack waiting to happen! #hypochondriac  think it's the former 

Watch this space.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> I've have opened up my research/"quest for learning" to prohormones too.
> 
> They appear to be similar to orals in the fact that they
> 
> ...


From my own personal use of Pro-hormones, and investigations into them, I have kind of concluded that the liver toxicity thing, whilst potential, is kind of invalidated by the shortness of the cycles. The vast majority of users (there are always going to be the odd 1 or 2 idiots) only use PH's for 4 weeks on and have time off. Similarly, its only recently that I have heard of people using 2 PH's at the same time, mainly as combo-products are now being developed/produced.

The most toxic PH is still M1T, which is only used 2 weeks on - 2 weeks off instead of 4 weeks on. The rest of them are less liver toxic than a night out on the p1ss.

The use of any PED is down to the actual user taking responsibility of their own use. If you are going to take any drug alongside a "lifestyle" that is not conducive to a holistically healthy lifestyle.

Sadly, most PED use if by people who want to work less hard to get the results, but still want to eat crap & get p1ssed on a weekend. They nly have themselves to blame if they get adverse sides from this kind of approach.

"I" eat clean all the time, only ever drink off cycle and use various nutrients to assist healthy organs (liver/kidney/skin etc)

Personally, I think you are a much more responsible "gym-rat" than these types, so you wouldn't get any issues of this nature.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tokyo, when u cant add a rep then try adding the kilo.. ?

Surprised to c u add a kilo to deads as its THE biggest exercise n easiest to add weight to..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ph's are simply legal orals, the one benefit of gels is u can stack it with a "ph" or simply run it longer..

Tbh feels cleaner too..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Neil R said:


> Personally, I think you are a much more responsible "gym-rat" than these types, so you wouldn't get any issues of this nature.


I definitely fall into this category.... eat a balanced diet... eat a relatively clean diet.... haven't been ill in over a year... haven't had anything more serious than a cold in over 5 years.... not much of a drinker (haven't had alcohol since last August and even then it was a couple of beers). So I guess any bad sides would be minimised.

I think my biggest fear is gyno. Being as pedantic/anal/obsessive as I am, I have spent literal hours reading up on gyno or threads of people who have got gyno and trying to get rid of it. (including Cals experience and post on this site)

Why do I fear it? It seems like when people have taken precautions to mitigate it, it can still occur:


Take AI on cycle - still get gyno [could be junk AI]

Take SERM on cycle - still get gyno [again could be junk product, or PED could have required an AI]

Take a product that does not aromatise (Anavar) - still get gyno

Finish cycle and finish PCT - few months down the line gets gyno


I guess you can take steps to mitigate all risks... but be prepared that there is always the chance that some bad sides might occur and know what you can do to remedy them.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Tokyo, when u cant add a rep then try adding the kilo.. 
> 
> Surprised to c u add a kilo to deads as its THE biggest exercise n easiest to add weight to..


So for the chins if should try doing next week with the extra 1kg to see some improvement?

Man you're a hard one to please!!  So I do the 1kg increase and I get picked up on it!  Only messing. Think I'm perhaps being overly cautious... did I mention how hard my heart was beating even with just that 1kg increase! If I add on more weight next week I'm writing a note... "dear wife, if you find me dead on this floor when you wake... you can blame Cal for pushing me too far"


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Neil R said:


> Personally, I think you are a much more responsible "gym-rat" than these types, so you wouldn't get any issues of this nature.


I definitely fall into this category.... eat a balanced diet... eat a relatively clean diet.... haven't been ill in over a year... haven't had anything more serious than a cold in over 5 years.... not much of a drinker (haven't had alcohol since last August and even then it was a couple of beers). So I guess any bad sides would be minimised.

I think my biggest fear is gyno. Being as pedantic/anal/obsessive as I am, I have spent literal hours reading up on gyno or threads of people who have got gyno and trying to get rid of it. (including Cals experience and post on this site)

Why do I fear it? It seems like when people have taken precautions to mitigate it, it can still occur:


Take AI on cycle - still get gyno [could be junk AI]

Take SERM on cycle - still get gyno [again could be junk product, or PED could have required an AI]

Take a product that does not aromatise (Anavar) - still get gyno

Finish cycle and finish PCT - few months down the line gets gyno


I guess you can take steps to mitigate all risks... but be prepared that there is always the chance that some bad sides might occur and know what you can do to remedy them.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Tokyo, when u cant add a rep then try adding the kilo.. 
> 
> Surprised to c u add a kilo to deads as its THE biggest exercise n easiest to add weight to..


So for the chins if should try doing next week with the extra 1kg to see some improvement?

Man you're a hard one to please!!  So I do the 1kg increase and I get picked up on it!  Only messing. Think I'm perhaps being overly cautious... did I mention how hard my heart was beating even with just that 1kg increase! If I add on more weight next week I'm writing a note... "dear wife, if you find me dead on this floor when you wake... you can blame Cal for pushing me too far"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol regarding chins if u add a kg n do same reps thats progress..

Of course ur hearts beating hard I have to lay down after a set lol bit down to my back tho..

Squats n deads u can add 2.5 kg for a long time, bench ud add sooner, mili press add 1kg even sooner, bi's cos they're so tiny I use 0.25s...

Imo adding 1 rep to chins can workout to trying to add 5kg..

I tend to drop to 1 kg on deads when I get scared..

I was weeks away from 1kg on trap bar..

But there's also nothing wrong adding a kg in deads if ur training hard and have patience..

I usually try n factor advice round people having no patience n not wanting to spend any time building up..

That's why I kept reiterating my cycle approach in my journal...

If u have s good source and use arimadex etc when u start cycle ul be fine.. Its when u don't u have probs..

I was a cheap skate n didn't think it would happen to me..

I'll put s comforting arm around wifey at ur funeral lol ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> Why do I fear it? It seems like when people have taken precautions to mitigate it, it can still occur:
> 
> 
> Take AI on cycle - still get gyno [could be junk AI]
> ...


Personally (and this could just be the area I live in, but I've never seen fake AI's or SERMs. They are just too easy to get hold of to make it worthwhile.

Taking a non-aromatising product & getting gyno, then that's either fake product (i.e - Dbol instaed of Var etc) or its a more 'hereditary' reasoning.

Finishing cycle and finish PCT and then getting gyno few months down the line. Either cycle is too long, PCT is too short, both of the above OR its related to something completely none-AAS related.

I remember when I first started to consider using. I was so s**t scared my liver would explode that I spend about 2 years reading up on everything I could get my hand on, including Pharmacology text books from the library, and even then I only did 6 x 2mg winstrol tabs for the last 4 weeks of the '99 North-East Novice.

Since then, the list of what I haven't used is probably the shorter list. All I have done is set myself a set of 'Standards'

1) ALWAYS cycle on & Off, with time off being no less that 75% of the time on. The longer the cycle or higher the dose, the longer PCT

2) NEVER use AAS if I am not planning on competing in the future (i.e - when I had a year off for the Knee surgery, I didn't take any AAS.

3) NEVER use anything that I have not researched as fully as I can, and ensured I can mitigate against any possible adverse.

So far, I have been successfully. The only side effect I have had was from a product having too much BA in as getting agonizing PIP, and listening to someone else (who was prepping me for a show) and getting seriously ill, doing things that I hadn't looked into myself.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I'll put s comforting arm around wifey at ur funeral lol


Why is this not comforting me!  haha

Ah ok. Well for the time being i'll keep plugging away with the 1kg add for the exercises where progress is slower (Bench Press, Mili Press, BB Bicep Curl) and use a bit of common sense (i'll borrow some from someone) and add on 2.5kg on any exercises where I'm still seeming to make steady progress (Deadlifts).



Neil R said:


> I remember when I first started to consider using. I was so s**t scared my liver would explode that I spend about 2 years reading up on everything I could get my hand on, including Pharmacology text books from the library, and even then I only did 6 x 2mg winstrol tabs for the last 4 weeks of the '99 North-East Novice.


This is my level of concern/worry/"over thinking things" (though some might think it as wise caution)



Neil R said:


> 1) ALWAYS cycle on & Off, with time off being no less that 75% of the time on. The longer the cycle or higher the dose, the longer PCT
> 
> 2) NEVER use AAS if I am not planning on competing in the future (i.e - when I had a year off for the Knee surgery, I didn't take any AAS.
> 
> 3) NEVER use anything that I have not researched as fully as I can, and ensured I can mitigate against any possible adverse.


Good words of wisdom.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Muhahahaha....?


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good session pal , but I'm not doing a Cal in picking on you cause I'm less experienced than anyone on here . BUT , just wondering why there isn't a great difference in weight between your rows and deadlifts . In fact you bench more than you dead !!

Do you have back problems or are you just starting out doing deads ?

Sorry not meaning to pick holes , just curious


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Soz if I come across as picky.. Just trying to help...

I just see more benefits in improvements rather than a bland ohhh good workout ..?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I welcome constructive criticism on my approach..

In the past I've made every mistake out there n when I c the same mistakes being made...

No offence intended but for example I was Plod..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Madjack99 said:


> Good session pal , but I'm not doing a Cal in picking on you cause I'm less experienced than anyone on here . BUT , just wondering why there isn't a great difference in weight between your rows and deadlifts . In fact you bench more than you dead !!
> 
> Do you have back problems or are you just starting out doing deads ?
> 
> Sorry not meaning to pick holes , just curious


Thank you dude. And don't worry about commenting or questioning... i appreciate it... it:


Let's me know there are people reading my posts

Makes me question my own workout

Could lead to me learning something and improving my training


As for less experienced.... nonsense. Every day is a school day for most people on here.  And even if you were less experienced than somebody you were commenting on does not mean that what you say has value.... sometimes a fresh pair of eyes an opinion can bring something new to the table.. 

Anyway... verbal dribbling over.... to your question:

The reason why is a knee injury that i carry. It flares up every once in a while and makes leg training a bit of a bugger for me. It flared up last August maybe... after that i had about 9-10 weeks where i couldn't train legs... following that i started back on what i feel is rehabilitative leg training (machines rather than free weights).

I am still avoiding squats on my leg training days as my injury is still whispering to me... but slowly receding. But i did reintroduce deadlifts into my back day about 3 or 4 weeks ago, so have started off quite light. When my knee is at its worst, it can twinge when i'm driving the weight off the ground. It's been fine so far... but i'm keeping an eye on it and probably being overly cautious with it.

Not doing deads for so long though means that I'm pretty out of condition with them... (not that i was ever amazing with them) but definitely out of proportion with regards to my bench.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Soz if I come across as picky.. Just trying to help...
> 
> I just see more benefits in improvements rather than a bland ohhh good workout ..


It's always appreciated. To be geeky and quote some biblical shizzle:

"As iron sharpens iron,

so one person sharpens another."

Commenting, questioning, discussing and challenging one anothers statements can be mutually beneficial. 



TheCrazyCal said:


> I welcome constructive criticism on my approach..
> 
> In the past I've made every mistake out there n when I c the same mistakes being made...
> 
> No offence intended but for example I was Plod..


None taken. It's always better to learn from others mistakes.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Soz if I come across as picky.. Just trying to help...
> 
> I just see more benefits in improvements rather than a bland ohhh good workout ..


It's always appreciated. To be geeky and quote some biblical shizzle:

"As iron sharpens iron,

so one person sharpens another."

Commenting, questioning, discussing and challenging one anothers statements can be mutually beneficial. 



TheCrazyCal said:


> I welcome constructive criticism on my approach..
> 
> In the past I've made every mistake out there n when I c the same mistakes being made...
> 
> No offence intended but for example I was Plod..


None taken. It's always better to learn from others mistakes.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Soz if I come across as picky.. Just trying to help...
> 
> I just see more benefits in improvements rather than a bland ohhh good workout ..?


I was only joking about you picking on Tokyo ;-))

Sorry to hear about knee probs Tokyo .

Wise decision to start off light and slowly work way forward .

Much like yourself , I started a journal to get feedback and advice on what I've been doing right and more importantly wrong . So I've been grateful for advice I've had from Cal , LR , Neil and yourself .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a great little community going on here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Jolly good, i know can go on a bit..

I think Tokyo is the second person ever from here to take on board my microloading increments..

For me it was the absolute answer to do impossible numbers..

Once big numbers are achieved its a different ballgame and all the fast paced isolation multi sets make total sense..

So if he's going to be brave enuff to go with what is a typical powerlifting approach I want him to get it right..

I like to think if u do plateau early on chins joe I can show u a more efficient approach that I think will work when willpower isn't enuff... ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*WEDNESDAY 11th FEBRUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/50% Carbs/30% Protein

Actual Calories: 2702 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 21/49/30

*REST DAY*

No workout today.

CARDIO & ABS

Exercise Bike

30 minutes at resistance level 6/7/8

Average RPM 80

Alternated resistance to get my heart BPM up to and maintain at around 140bpm. [Averaged 139 by end of 30 mins]

ABS

Weighted Knee Raises 3 sets of 10 with 12kg dumbbell between feet

Alternating pulley twists 3 sets of 10 at 7kg

Twisting Crunches 3 sets of 20 (10 each side)

Finished with some quad and hamstring stretches.

*Comments*

I've upped the duration of my cardio on the bike to 30 mins now after the article that Cal posted discussing the adaption of the heart (sprint workouts = thickening of walls of heart, longer duration = increased volum of heart)

Prior to reading that article I shied away from longer durations (relatively speaking... I know 30 mins isn't huge by any means) where possible, but now see the value of including them in my routine.

Again some token abs exercises thrown in to give some love to my neglected core. Think they'll be getting a bit more action now that I've started doing deadlifts again, but every little helps.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*THURSDAY 12TH OF FEBRUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2800 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/51% Carbs/29% Protein

Actual Calories: 2801 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 20/50/30

*WORKOUT*

LEGS

Recumbant Bike

5 Minute Warmup - Resistance Level 7

Seated Leg Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 102.3kg, 10 x 102.3kg, 10 x 102.3kg, 10 x 102.3kg [^]

Seated Leg Extension - [Goal: as above]

10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs, 10 x 52kgs* [-]

Walking DB Lunges - [Goal: 3 sets of 20 repetitions - 1 minute rest between sets]

20 x 16Kgs, 20 x 16kgs, 18 x 10kgs [-]

Seated Hamstring Curls - [Goal: 4 sets of 8-10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 63.6kgs, 10 x 63.6kgs, 9 x 63.6kgs*, 8 x 63.6kgs [-] (Machine restraint popped out mid 3rd set... knees did not enjoy the jerk action)

Straight Back DB Deadlifts - [Goal: as above]

10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs, 10 x 24kgs [-]

Straight Calf Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 85kgs, 10 x 85kgs, 10 x 85kgs, 10 x 85kgs* [-]

Calf Toe Press Machine - [Goal: as above]

10 x 95.3kgs, 10 x 95.3kgs, 10 x 95.3kgs, 10 x 95.3kgs* [-]

Some stretching.

*Key*

* Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

*Comments*

Weight Increase From Previous Week


Leg Press

Walking DB Lunge

Straight Legged Dead Lift


One Rep Increase


Leg Extension

Calf Toe Press


Two Rep Increase


Calf Press Machine

Continuing to see steady increases in strength on my little leggys. 

Knee pain is being kept at bay, but still a whisper of the sensation floating around in the background.

Was actually surprised that my knee didn't get angered by the Leg Extension machine. I like to have the restraint bar super tight on my quads to ensure my hips stay down throughout the motion; midway through the third set the pin slipped out of the hole meaning my knees got a bit of a jolt! :/ Luckily nothing serious came from it. Not sure if I was to blame and didn't check that the pin was properly seated in the hole. Just need to be more careful in future.

I'm happy to continue on as I am at the moment with this "rehabilitative" (as I've called it) style work out. Not sure how long I will leave it before I look to reintroduce squats into my routine again. Still currently have "the fear" of reinjury... so I'll plod on for the time being.

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*FRIDAY 13TH FEBRUARY 2015*

*NUTRITION*

Calorie Goal: 2800 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/51% Carbs/29% Protein

Actual Calories: 2887 kcals

Actual Calorie Ratio: 22/50/28

*WORKOUT*

SHOULDERS AND ABS

5 Minute Warmup - Arm Windmills etc.

BACK

Barbell Military Press - [Goal: 4 sets of 6 repetitions - 1.5 second concentric, 1.5 second eccentric - 2 minute rest between sets]

6 x 43.5Kg, 6 x 43.5kg, 6 x 43.5kg, 6 x 43.5kg [^]

Seated DB Press - [Goal: 3 sets of 10 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 11.25kgs, 10 x 11.25kgs, 8 x 11.25kgs [-]

Lat Raise - [Goal: 3 sets of 12 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

12 x 5kgs, 13 x 5Kgs, 11 x 5kgs* [-]

Rear Delt Raise - [Goal: 3 sets of 15 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

15 x 3.75kgs, 15 x 3.75kgs*, 12 x 3.75kgs* [-]

DB Shrugs - [Goal: 3 sets of 8 repetitions - 1 second concentric, 4 second eccentric - 1 minute rest between sets]

10 x 30kgs, 10 x 30kgs, 7 x 30kgs* [^]

ABS

Skipped abs - had to take wife to work so workout cut short.

*Key*

*  Rep where target timing is not maintained or form starts to falter

[-] Goal has not been met (either not full reps or full rep range met but with imperfect timing or form) so weight will be maintained the following workout

[^] Goal has been met, so weight can be increased the following workout

[V] Minimum range of goal has not been met (for example with a goal of 8-10 reps, this will be having 2 sets where the reps are beneath 8 repetitions) so weight will be decreased for the following workout

BW Body weight

*Comments*

Weight Increase From Previous Week


BB Mil Press

One Rep Increase


Rear Delt Raise

Two Rep Increase


Lat Raises

Four Rep Increase


DB Shrugs

Again small gains being made.

BB Military Press slowing creeping up to a respectable weight. I am finding the last rep of the final set requires a fair amount of effort and requires a few more seconds to get it up (ooo er missus) than the intended 1.5 second. I'm fairly happy with my maintaining form as well.... in the past i have been guilty of arching my back to push the weight up (letting more of my pecs to come to the rescue), but now make a conscious effort to not do this.

Had a blonde moment with DB shrugs where I thought my goal was 3 sets of 10 (instead of the intended 3 sets of 8)... and was able to cope with the extra reps ok, so will bump up the weight a little next week.

Poor abs got ditched as my wife wanted a lift to work earlier than normal.... I said to myself "I will skip abs just now, but will do them in the evening" but the evening came and went without me fulfilling my promise! 

Watch this space.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

*GENERAL UPDATE*

Just again doing a brief update on my progress since last checking in. It's been slow and steady but seeing continual increases, albeit small ones, week on week. 

*NUTRITION*

Still maintaining the calorie goal and nutrient ratio that I was before.

Training Calorie Goal: 2800 kcals

Non Training Calorie Goal: 2670 kcals

Calorie Ratio Goal: 20% Fats/51% Carbs/29% Protein

*WORKOUTS*

*CHEST AND TRICEPS*

BB Bench

Has increased from 3 sets of 8 @ 73.5kg

to

3 sets of 8 @ 76kg [will be attempting this weight tomorrow morning]

Supporting exercises are at the same weight, though an odd rep increase here and there. They are mainly included to make sure the muscle is fatigued, so I'm not focused on seeing increases in them... as long as my main lift increases each week.

Bodyweight Dips

Has increased from 3 sets of 8 @ Bodyweight + 1kg

to

3 sets of 8 @ Bodyweight + 7.5kg [will be attempting this weight tomorrow morning]

*BACK AND BICEPS*

Underhand Grip Chinups

This has stalled at me attempting 4 sets of 10 reps @ bodyweight

I'm maxing out at 31 reps total from the 4 sets.

Tomorrow I will be doing the same reps, but with ankle weights equating to 1kg strapped on to see some progress. (don't add a rep, add a kilogram) [nod to Cal]

BB Deadlift

Has increased from 4 sets of 8 @ 71kg

to

4 sets of 8 @ 78.5kg [will be attempting this Tuesday morning]

BB Bent Row

Has increased from 3 sets of 8 @ 56kg

to

3 sets of 8 @ 57.5kg [will be attempting this Tuesday morning]

Standing EZ Bar Bicep Curl

Not quite stalled with this one yet... but progress has been harder.

My goal is still 3 sets of 10 @ 25kg

Previously i was hitting 27 reps total

Last weeks workout I hit 29 reps... so this Tuesday i'm hoping for the full 30 reps... the following workout i will add .5kg.

*LEGS*

Seated Leg Press

Has increased from 4 sets of 10 @ 102.3kg

to

4 sets of 10 @ 107kg

Please note that I will not be continuing with leg press as I have decided to reintroduce BB Back Squats into my routine this coming week. I will probably start off cautiously with 4 sets of 10 @ 60kg and see how my knee feels.

Leg Extension

Has increased from 4 sets of 10 @ 52kg

to

4 sets of 10 @ 54.3kg

Walking Dumbbell Lunges

Has increased from 3 sets of 20 @ 16kg

to

3 sets of 20 @ 18kg

Seated Hamstring Curls

Slow progress with this one.

My goal is still 4 sets of 10 @ 63.6kg

Previously i was hitting 37 reps total

Last weeks workout I hit 39 reps... so this week hoping to nail the full 40.

Straight Backed Dumbbell Deadlifts

Has increased from 4 sets of 10 @ 24kg

to

4 sets of 10 @ 26kg

Some slight improvement in my calf lifts too.

*SHOULDERS*

Barbell Military press

Has increased from 4 sets of 6 @ 43.5kg

to

4 sets of 6 @ 47.5kg

Again with the supporting shoulder exercises there have been the odd rep increase here and there.

*SUMMARY COMMENTS*

So generally speaking quite happy with my progress. Slowly climbing my weights up to a slight less embarrassing range, while managing to maintain my improved slimmer body condition.

Watch this space


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

How long is the time period uv gained on over?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not long.

The last full week that I'd posted updates on was 9th of Feb - 13th of Feb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

So only 3 weeks then.. In that case good stuff..

Look for the big lifts to go up quicker than the small ones tho bud..

There'll come s time v soon where ul on be able to gain in the biggest exercise of the day n when that happens dint worry bout other lifts simply being maintained as ul the biggest lift will become a preexhaust for what follows..

To hit 5x100 on bench I had to maintain on everything else for all workouts.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm seeing and realising that now. 

Can I just say that I'll be setting off some fireworks to celebrate the day I hit 100kg bench press. 

In a perfect world... One where I'm able to keep adding approximately 1kg to my bench each week... I'll be hitting 100kg by mid July.

But im realistic and would be genuinely over the moon happy if I was able to bang out 3 sets of 8 @ 100kg by the end of the year. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol u would be v lucky for that timeline to be accurate..

As numbers go up n reps drop down id aim for 3x5 to be ur battle line..

Then probly 1set of 5..

UL probly have lighter additional sets..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Haha it was definitely wishful thinking. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to see you're progressing pal .

I'm actually starting to enjoy bench press myself now .

100k bench for 3 sets of 8 is now my goal too for 2015


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers. 

Yay. You are now officially a gym bro. Your free "Bench like a baws" vest is in the post. 

Looking at your lifts you are definitely well on your way to the big 100. Pretty sure we'll both make it this year. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

ADVICE NEEDED

Tomorrow I'm training legs and will be introducing Squats back into my routine.

My dilemma is:


If I do the workout at the gym at lunchtime then there will be no squat rack available

If I do the workout at home, then I have no supporting machines for my secondary exercises


My solution is to:

Do the squats at home first thing in the morning before work, then do a lunchtime gym session to hit all the secondary exercises (Hamstring curls, leg extensions, walking lunges, calf press machines)

Advise needed:


Do I just do Back BB Squats at home, or do i throw in some sort of Deadlift (Romanian maybe) to hit hammies too?

Do I do a low rep, higher set (strength training) style routine in the morning and high reps, low set in the afternoon? (this comes from reading some articles on twice a day training)


I know I'm probably over thinking this, so would welcome any advice.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just train at home in 1 session.

Keep it lightish around 10-15 reps per set.

Erring on the side of caution as this is a tester dare to do only 2 sets, knee might hurt after training not during.

Make sure ur knee is fully warmed n lubed up before u start.

Will just say pairing squats n sldl is an awesome combo but incredibly harsh on lower back, do not train sldl to failure.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd stay at home , you've got a bar and rack .

You can still do lunges and calf raises .

Gotta do squats on legs day 

Good luck with them pal . Remind me what your injury has been to prevent you from doing squats .


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers guys.

I'll just do a home workout... BB Squats... SLDL... Calf Raises.

(Can't do walking lunges as too stompy... I have to be as quiet as possible when working at 5am... Don't want to anger my sleeping wife!). 

I'll pack my gym bag just in case. Part of me is worried I won't be able to exhaust or fully stimulate my legs with what I'm able to do. Might be a different story post squats though. 

Knee injury came about when I tore my rotator cuff... Ended up overworking legs til I got tendinitis in my knee. Now it flares up from a combination of overuse/possible incorrect form/not stretching.

It can be fine for ages. But mid last year it got pretty bad and has lingered. 

(Hoping that applying the info from the video on lever length in squatting might help)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ur WORRIED... chillax bud seriously overthinking..

How squats even done light followed by sldl cant be enuff I beyond me...

Get out into the street in ya mankini n stride out some lunges!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm a natural born worrier. 

Can't do the mankind lunges outside no more... Not since I got that restraining order. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Circular thinking is wasted energy bud..

Leads to stress n cortisol etc..

I try hard to manage it mainly because of a time when I couldn't..

Learn to catch yourself when u realise ur..

Tales alot if practice n effort but worth it..


----------

